# This might upset a few



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

What's with all these stupid, post count increasing games.

Yawnsville Tennessee [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

As I'm sure you have noticed, this forum is a community (albeit a remote one). Communitites are made up of a variety of people ....... some the quiet, observing type .... some the the no nonsense, serious, get straight to the point, get the job done type .... some the sociable, friendly type. Surely the best communities are the ones where there is a good mix of inhabitants?

I'm guessing that you are having a dig at the two threads in Off-Topic 'last post wins' and 'three word story'. If you look carefully at the 'last post wins', you can see that it changes from a bunch of people just posting for the hell of it to a thread where friends are enjoying taking the piss out of each other - do you not have a carry on with your friends?

All too often on here, there is so much willy waving so what is wrong with a smile every now and then? :?. Post count increasing .......... big deal (it's only a number) ..... doesn't make you superior/inferior ...... everybody is equal ........ bloody hell, if numbers mattered, I'd have an inferiority complex about my 150TTR.

I'm not having a dig at anyone, just stating my point of view 

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> As I'm sure you have noticed, this forum is a community (albeit a remote one). Communitites are made up of a variety of people ....... some the quiet, observing type .... some the the no nonsense, serious, get straight to the point, get the job done type .... some the sociable, friendly type. Surely the best communities are the ones where there is a good mix of inhabitants?
> 
> I'm guessing that you are having a dig at the two threads in Off-Topic 'last post wins' and 'three word story'. If you look carefully at the 'last post wins', you can see that it changes from a bunch of people just posting for the hell of it to a thread where friends are enjoying taking the piss out of each other - do you not have a carry on with your friends?
> 
> ...


There's a sexist comment in there Hev - what the female alternative to willy waving ??? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> There's a sexist comment in there Hev - what the female alternative to willy waving ??? :lol: :lol: :wink:


How did YOU know I was a girl????! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > There's a sexist comment in there Hev - what the female alternative to willy waving ??? :lol: :lol: :wink:
> ...


Well, fingers crossed you are as you keep putting 'x's after yer name - unless off course....  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Bugger.......... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Hev said:


> How did YOU know I was a girl????! :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Magical Hev Link Clicky Clicky

My middle name could be Sherlock.

But it's not.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said he wanted that pic for _personal use _:roll:

Hev x  
<hmmm, suspect this thread ain't going where it was suposed to - oops>


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said he wanted that pic for _personal use _:roll:


It _is _a very nice car.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said he wanted that pic for _personal use _:roll:
> ...


I bet you say that to all TT's :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said he wanted that pic for _personal use _:roll:
> ...


Yeah but it's _only_ a 150 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You guys really are obsessed with size eh? I thought you lot _would know _that it's not the size but what you do with it that counts! Just remember I don't have to drag a heavy ass-ed quattro :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Just checking for that inferiority complex Hev :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


None here naughTTy, just fact 

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Quite right too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


I keep telling you that its quicker than mine oops have to stop that now with the extra 100bhp  That really is a nice photo though very artistic :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I have said it before, Hev is one tidy driver, she can certainly shift


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I have said it before, Hev is one tidy driver, she can certainly shift


Well what with HevNav installed, you gotta learn to drive quick in order to make up for the extra time it takes to find your way back :roll: :wink:  :-*


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I have said it before, Hev is one tidy driver, she can certainly shift


Aye, you're not kidding there. :wink:

Personally, the way she drives, I suspect she's got a tad more than 150bhp there. She's certainly got some sort of secret weapon under that bonnet.

Either that, or she's stark raving bonkers!  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think that you are both right.......... but not sure in which order bonkers or Hev Nav

Either way........... she can sure shift, legally of course!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

and I love you too Boys! 

Hev x :-* 
<thank you to those with (limited) kind words :wink:>


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I have said it before, Hev is one tidy driver, she can certainly shift
> ...


I think you've hit the nail on the head there no secrets with Hev


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> As I'm sure you have noticed, this forum is a community (albeit a remote one). Communitites are made up of a variety of people ....... some the quiet, observing type .... some the the no nonsense, serious, get straight to the point, get the job done type .... some the sociable, friendly type. Surely the best communities are the ones where there is a good mix of inhabitants?
> 
> I'm guessing that you are having a dig at the two threads in Off-Topic 'last post wins' and 'three word story'. If you look carefully at the 'last post wins', you can see that it changes from a bunch of people just posting for the hell of it to a thread where friends are enjoying taking the piss out of each other - do you not have a carry on with your friends?
> 
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Hev said:


> As I'm sure you have noticed, this forum is a community (albeit a remote one). Communitites are made up of a variety of people ....... some the quiet, observing type .... some the the no nonsense, serious, get straight to the point, get the job done type .... some the sociable, friendly type. Surely the best communities are the ones where there is a good mix of inhabitants?
> 
> I'm guessing that you are having a dig at the two threads in Off-Topic 'last post wins' and 'three word story'. If you look carefully at the 'last post wins', you can see that it changes from a bunch of people just posting for the hell of it to a thread where friends are enjoying taking the piss out of each other - do you not have a carry on with your friends?
> 
> ...


Well said.

You'd think a long standing member of the forum who is also priviledged to be a moderator would understand that woudn't you?

Unless they were an arse of course.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jdn said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm sure you have noticed, this forum is a community (albeit a remote one). Communitites are made up of a variety of people ....... some the quiet, observing type .... some the the no nonsense, serious, get straight to the point, get the job done type .... some the sociable, friendly type. Surely the best communities are the ones where there is a good mix of inhabitants?
> ...


To be fair it wasn't him that started this thread - it was a different arse!! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Post count increasing .......... big deal (it's only a number) ..... doesn't make you superior/inferior ...... everybody is equal ........


I guarantee that some people think that a high post count makes them superior. I mean, what's the point of having a ranking system otherwise?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> To be fair it wasn't him that started this thread - it was a different arse!! :wink:


Are you winking at me or jdn?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Widget said:


> I guarantee that some people think that a high post count makes them superior. I mean, what's the point of having a ranking system otherwise?


Wow, that means I am 2.5x better than you! Loser! :roll:

Better at what though? :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Widget said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair it wasn't him that started this thread - it was a different arse!! :wink:
> ...


As my "superior" it wouldn't be appropriate for me to :wink: at you!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Better at what though? :?:


DIY for starters 

However, I can't be the only one who thinks this.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


But that's not _my_ mentality.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK then, have I won ?

:roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> OK then, have I won ?
> 
> :roll:


Definately with your superior post count............... sir :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats great we can celebrate with pies all round then!


----------

